# pro tools 9



## Sam Charrington (Mar 21, 2010)

apparently:nono: works with any interface except a digi design 001....bugger


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah.... that was a sweet piece of hardware!! 

I can't wait to try PT9 with Duet though!


----------



## Sam Charrington (Mar 21, 2010)

Very decent bit of hardware with FocusRight pre-amps, shame it has to go in the bin, might have to ditch digi and get a FR interface


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm waiting for a cross-grade discount so I can jump from Sonar to PT9.

The web has some good reports on 9.

Guess I'll have to wait awhile?

Pep


----------



## soundngin (Jan 1, 2011)

PepAX7 said:


> I'm waiting for a cross-grade discount so I can jump from Sonar to PT9.
> 
> The web has some good reports on 9.
> 
> ...


Hi Pep, did you actually hear any word Avid is going to offer crossgrades at some point? Wouldn't mind getting a copy of that 9 as well

Ron


----------

